# Another Southwest Question



## Judy (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't been able to find the answer to this on southwest.com, so I emailed SW customer support and received a reply that essentially said, "We're busy; don't hold your breath for an answer."  
Maybe someone here can help me?
I'm close to having enough new Rapid Rewards Points to combine with my old credits to qualify for a free flight  When I do, will a flight credit be issued automatically like in the old program, or can I let my points/credits sit in my account until I'm ready to use them (or until my credits expiration dates approach, whichever comes first) ?  Once the flight credit is issued, when will it expire?


----------



## Luanne (Jun 17, 2011)

I just did this recently, and if I remember correctly once I had combined the appropriate number of points with the credits I already had, I got an email confirming my flight credit.  The expiration on my award is 5/2/2012.  I think that is probably one year from when it was issued.  Is that the information you were looking for?


----------



## Judy (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes it is.  Thank you Luanne.


----------



## Joan-OH (Jun 17, 2011)

I had 14 credits and needed 2 more.  I purchased 3000 points for $75 - only needed 2400 for the 2 extra credits, but that wasn't an option.  The credits were in my account and I made a reservation the next day

Joan-OH


----------



## JudyS (Jun 18, 2011)

Judy said:


> ... Once the flight credit is issued, when will it expire?


The old-style SW Rapid Reward awards can also be extended for a fee. I'm not certain of the rules under the new system, but I *think* under the new system, once your award expires you have a year to extend it for $50 fee, and then it's good for another year. You can not extend the award a second time. The FAQ at the SW forum at www.Flyertalk.com should have all the details.


----------



## Judy (Jun 18, 2011)

Luanne said:


> I just did this recently, and if I remember correctly once I had combined the appropriate number of points with the credits I already had, I got an email confirming my flight credit.


  Did you have to do something to combine the new points with the old credits, or did it happen automatically as soon as you had enough?  
I'm trying to put off my expiration date to use next summer (2012).  My SW credits begin expiring in August 2011, so I don't need a flight credit to be issued yet.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 18, 2011)

You might try flyertak.com

Be sure to search, they are less welcoming to newbies posting a qestion without searchng for existing threads than Tug is.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Add Southwest Airlines to the list of companies that have taken a great product and made it average!!

George


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2011)

Judy said:


> Did you have to do something to combine the new points with the old credits, or did it happen automatically as soon as you had enough?
> I'm trying to put off my expiration date to use next summer (2012).  My SW credits begin expiring in August 2011, so I don't need a flight credit to be issued yet.



You have to do something.  As I recall it was pretty simple and straight forward.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 18, 2011)

bogey21 said:


> Add Southwest Airlines to the list of companies that have taken a great product and made it average!!
> 
> George



I haven't found that to be true yet.  But since points are still pretty new I may change my mind.  I like that they don't expire, unlike the awards.  I also like there are no black out dates, unlike the awards.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 18, 2011)

Luanne,   I am in the same situation as you, I think.  I have 6 old points and need 10 more for a ticket.  When I login to my account online, after clicking the "what happened to my old points" link, I see my 6 points, a message that I need 10 more for a ticket (and that I need 12000 points in order to convert the 10 needed points).    I have more than 12000 in my account now.  So, I have a button that says I do and that I can click to convert them.  But it's an option, it did not happen automatically.  

I'm thinking (like I think you're thinking) that I should wait as long as possible to make that conversion (unless I need to use my ticket).   That is what I plan to do, although at some point I need to find out when they are going to stop honoring the old points.  My 6 old points will eventually expire, that is what I think I need to watch.

For me, the old rewards plan was much better.  If you are able to plan far in advance, then the new point system definitely has it's advantages (you may even get more value for your points).  But for me, with elderly parents who live 1500 miles away, the ability to fly last minute was invaluable. It allowed me to plan, if you will, for the unexpected.

I will miss several features of the old plan.


----------



## Joan-OH (Jun 19, 2011)

Sandi Bo said:


> But for me, with elderly parents who live 1500 miles away, the ability to fly last minute was invaluable. It allowed me to plan, if you will, for the unexpected.
> 
> I will miss several features of the old plan.



This was the BEST thing about the old plan.  Getting a call that my mother took a turn for the worse @ 10 pm and able to get on a 6am flight the next morning

or - my brother missing his return Airtran flight out of Milwaukee and they wanted $250 to fly him one way to Akron on the next flight - I booked him a SW ticket on the spot.

I LOVED the old program.  But since they changed it, I'm cancelling my SW Visa and getting a Continental Visa

Joan-OH


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 19, 2011)

Joan-OH said:


> I LOVED the old program. But since they changed it, I'm cancelling my SW Visa and getting a Continental Visa
> 
> Joan-OH


 
Continental's OnePass program is commonly referred to as NonePass based on the NON availability of 25,000 point flights.

400,000 BIS (Butt in seat) Continental Miles lifrtime

The last thress redemptions were on United (Pre Merger) flights using the Star Aliance


----------



## Judy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sandi Bo said:


> So, I have a button that says I do and that I can click to convert them.  But it's an option, it did not happen automatically.


 Yes :whoopie: That's what I was hoping.  Now I don't have to be afraid that if I spend another $10 on my Southwest Visa, I will be issued a flight award that will expire before I can use it.


----------



## Judy (Jun 19, 2011)

> I LOVED the old program. But since they changed it, I'm cancelling my SW Visa and getting a Continental Visa
> 
> Joan-OH





Rent_Share said:


> Continental's OnePass program is commonly referred to as NonePass based on the NON availability of 25,000 point flights.
> 
> 400,000 BIS (Butt in seat) Continental Miles lifrtime
> 
> The last thress redemptions were on United (Pre Merger) flights using the Star Aliance


At this moment, Continental's website allows one-way award booking of Continental, United, and Star Alliance flights.  United's only allows one-way online booking of United flights.  In addition, Continental's site allows booking 5 days further out than United's.  And there's no problem with having your miles on the wrong (Continental vs United) airline.  You can link them and transfer miles between the two programs.  The Continental Visa allows one free checked bag on Continental flights.  United's does not.  So for the moment, my vote is for Continental.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 20, 2011)

Judy said:


> Yes :whoopie: That's what I was hoping. Now I don't have to be afraid that if I spend another $10 on my Southwest Visa, I will be issued a flight award that will expire before I can use it.


 
The use it or lose it is the part of WN Southwest I like(d) the worst, most of the other lines that $ 10 charge would just keep your points alive, with SW additional activity set them on the path to expiration or paying actual cash to extend


----------



## Judy (Aug 3, 2011)

When do Southwest  "old credits" expire?  If the expiration date is August 14, do they expire at midnight on August 13 or midnight on August 14?  DH called SW and got two different answers.

When do Southwest award ticket coupons expire - one year from date of issue:  If they're issued on August 13, 2011, do they have to be used to book a flight that takes off by midnight August 12, 2011 or by midnight August 13?


----------

